# upgrade on xbr2



## tacua (Apr 22, 2008)

I own a 2006 sony xbr2, and was advised at sony support center to upgrade via USB, which they are sending one for free. Anyone knows what this will do for the better or worse? What exactly this firmware does? Is it worth a try?
Thanks for any reply!


----------



## Luck255 (Mar 5, 2009)

The only thing I can think of would be handshake issues via HDMI or maybe a GUI update. I'd say its worth doing especially since its free.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

What prompted the recommendation? I have a late in series 46 in XBR2 and have not encountered any situation where a firmware update would fix anything as I've not seen issue 1 with this TV. Its in the master bedroom and it gets 4 to 5 hours run time every day and it has 3 HDMI connected devices.

Don "have to check the support site I guess" Bolton



tacua said:


> I own a 2006 sony xbr2, and was advised at sony support center to upgrade via USB, which they are sending one for free. Anyone knows what this will do for the better or worse? What exactly this firmware does? Is it worth a try?
> Thanks for any reply!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

tacua said:


> Anyone knows what this will do for the better or worse? What exactly this firmware does?


Sony probably does. You should have asked them while you had them on the phone.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

harsh said:


> Sony probably does. You should have asked them while you had them on the phone.


Google finds the answer as well.

http://esupport.sony.com/perl/compa...=9&XID=E:MURALegal_121407:esupport_article225


----------



## tacua (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks dpeters11, you answered our concerns. Is it worth to install that upgrade or shall we leave it alone????


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

What are you afraid will happen?

Sony said you needed the update. They're mailing you the update. Update it.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> What are you afraid will happen?
> 
> Sony said you needed the update. They're mailing you the update. Update it.


Well, when you are talking about firmware, there's always at least a small risk, it's happened with game consoles at least. But those are more complex, and it's generally more risky when it's a new release. This firmware's been out quite a long time. They'd have found issues by now.

I'd do the update, just read all the directions first. If you've changed any settings, write them down in case they aren't preserved. And update during good weather, not during a thunderstorm.


----------

